# Christmas craft idea



## Select7777 (Oct 30, 2011)

I like to give a little craft item for my friends at Christmas. This year I can't find anything on the Internet . Any ideas out there for me. Thanks for the wonderful site and wonderful group of people.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

How about going to your local craft/hobby store and finding a ceramic that you can paint yourself and give it as a gift - knit a set scarf/hat/mittens - knit/crocheted dishcloths - maybe sewing an aprons for the ladies. Please let us know as what sort of crafts/hobbies you are interested in.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

how about little knitted bells made into a brooch/pin


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

I have an idea for you as I had the same problems so what I done is make some Christmas crochet stocking as im new at this and only been kniiting and crocheting since last October so this is good as it takes me a while to make them

I hope this helps as I wood love it if someone wood make me one as I have never had on before and it wood be lovely to have a special one from someone

I hope this helps

angela



Select7777 said:


> I like to give a little craft item for my friends at Christmas. This year I can't find anything on the Internet . Any ideas out there for me. Thanks for the wonderful site and wonderful group of people.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well it depends on your friends of course.. but here's a few ideas
Wine Bottle Cozy
a coffee mug cozy 
dish cloths or wash cloths. I do a trio of them in different colors and tie them together
scarfs
fingerless mits
hats
placemats
small throws.. 
small lace motifs framed.. a dark burgundy or hunter green back ground looks very nice they some times have wooden frames at the dollar store.
bookmarks
book covers.
I hope you get more ideas.. I don't have links to these ideas but there are plenty of sites that have tons of patterns  a quick search will bring up a lot..


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Select7777 said:


> I like to give a little craft item for my friends at Christmas. This year I can't find anything on the Internet . Any ideas out there for me. Thanks for the wonderful site and wonderful group of people.


Find or purchase a beautiful bottle, put in a sprig of some pretty plant - just a tiny sprig - then fill with olive oil and cap off with a cork top. These are beautiful for the bathroom, coffee table, etc. You can see through them and they give an "arty" look to the area.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is something I did a number of years ago, but everyone liked it. Buy a nice whisk, fill it with Hershey kisses, and wrap it with cellophane with a note that says:

"Whisking you a Merry "Kiss"mas!!!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, just thought of another thing that I did for the women at our church some years back: A pretty jar, fill with Kosher salt and then with olive oil.....makes a wonderful 'scrub' to keep by the sink, and your hands love you!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I am filling a small holiday bag with a tealight, a bath bead and body lotion with a crochet washcloth with a note that says "Lock the door, light the candle, and relax.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Ronie said:


> well it depends on your friends of course..
> dish cloths or wash cloths. I do a trio of them in different colors and tie them together
> 
> 
> > Do you use cotton yarn for this, like Sugar and Cream, etc.? I've wanted to make some, but somehow acrylic or wood doesn't seem to fit the bill.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

momskii said:


> I am filling a small holiday bag with a tealight, a bath bead and body lotion with a crochet washcloth with a note that says "Lock the door, light the candle, and relax.


LOVE this idea thank you. You have just helped me with what I should do that I have not already done before - what a neat idea.  :thumbup:


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > well it depends on your friends of course..
> ...


----------



## Yorkieluver (Jul 21, 2012)

That's what I make dishcloths from and have many, many requests for more. Everyone I've given them to has loved them...


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

gram26 said:


> This is something I did a number of years ago, but everyone liked it. Buy a nice whisk, fill it with Hershey kisses, and wrap it with cellophane with a note that says:
> 
> "Whisking you a Merry "Kiss"mas!!!


I'm stealing your idea for my son. He is an excellent cook and is a restaurant developer. I think he'd love this. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > well it depends on your friends of course..
> ...


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses about using cotton for dishcloths. I thought so, but wanted to check with the experts!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> I'm stealing your idea for my son. He is an excellent cook and is a restaurant developer. I think he'd love this. Thanks for the idea!


The idea was NOT original with me.....I don't have that kind of mind!!! ;>D


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

I love the wisk idea! I also think a dish cloth gathered into a "bow" would be a nice touch on the handle to make clean up more enjoyable.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Jimmy'swife said:


> I love the wisk idea! I also think a dish cloth gathered into a "bow" would be a nice touch on the handle to make clean up more enjoyable.


I did that last year, but put wooden spoons in the dishcloth and wrapped with a bow.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > well it depends on your friends of course..
> ...


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Select7777 said:


> I like to give a little craft item for my friends at Christmas. This year I can't find anything on the Internet . Any ideas out there for me. Thanks for the wonderful site and wonderful group of people.


Every Christmas I have a party for my 12 friends. I usually make them a goodie bag when they leave. I usually put in some homemade candies, cookies, a mini cake baked in a tin, and either a picture frame of all of us taken sometime in the year, a pair of slippers, a pair of gloves, etc. You get the idea. Everyone loves their goodie bags!! Most of all they are made with love and not a whole lot of money.


----------



## grandmacathy (Oct 2, 2011)

I crochet a two sided scrubbie for gifts. It works great for dishes, 
dirty root vegetables, bathrooms, you get the idea. I pair them with a crocheted topper dishtowel and/or dishcloth, I like the idea of included a scrub by the sink. What a nice gift basket!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

gram26 said:


> Oh, just thought of another thing that I did for the women at our church some years back: A pretty jar, fill with Kosher salt and then with olive oil.....makes a wonderful 'scrub' to keep by the sink, and your hands love you!


Great idea.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Dishcloth pattern using crochet thread (or cotton) with a small bar of soap for shower. Potholders for the kitchen. Scarf for neck or a headband. If you had known before time (like months ago) you could have planned for a bigger gift like a shawl.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm wanting to make one or two for my partner. She's very particular about what she likes, or will use, especially in the kitchen! But I'm sure she'll like the idea of something she can reuse, versus a sponge or "dishrag" <shudder>, that has to be tossed out frequently. Did I read somewhere that these can be tossed in the dishwasher?

(Once upon a time, she didn't want knitted socks, either, until she said, "Let me try a pair." Now, I can't get them off the needles fast enough, and she's picking out the "really good" yarn for more!!)


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I like to take three dishcloths and put them into a coffee cup tied with a bow. or you can take three wash cloths and tie them to a bar of soap with a bow.


Select7777 said:


> I like to give a little craft item for my friends at Christmas. This year I can't find anything on the Internet . Any ideas out there for me. Thanks for the wonderful site and wonderful group of people.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

yes you can put them into a dishwasher. my daughter does it all the time.


impatient knitter said:


> I'm wanting to make one or two for my partner. She's very particular about what she likes, or will use, especially in the kitchen! But I'm sure she'll like the idea of something she can reuse, versus a sponge or "dishrag" <shudder>, that has to be tossed out frequently. Did I read somewhere that these can be tossed in the dishwasher?
> 
> (Once upon a time, she didn't want knitted socks, either, until she said "Let me try a pair." Now I can't get them off the needles fast enough, and she's picking out the "really good" yarn!!)


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I get emails from this site almost every day. You might find something there.

http://www.allfreechristmascrafts.com/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreechristmascrafts20131114


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> yes you can put them into a dishwasher. my daughter does it all the time.


Yippee!! She'll LOVE that!!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Question I have made the dish cloths but wanted to make a few face cloths should I used a different type(finer)of cotton yarn? I also have some bamboo yarn could this be used for the face cloths?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I use the same cotton yarn on both.


not enough yarn said:


> Question I have made the dish cloths but wanted to make a few face cloths should I used a different type(finer)of cotton yarn? I also have some bamboo yarn could this be used for the face cloths?


----------



## AllThumbsBREN (Jun 21, 2012)

Love this idea!!


----------



## Prince KoKo (May 12, 2013)

I've been knitting soap gift bags - quick and easy - out of cotton yarn and then putting in a nice bar of soap.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Select7777 said:


> I like to give a little craft item for my friends at Christmas. This year I can't find anything on the Internet . Any ideas out there for me. Thanks for the wonderful site and wonderful group of people.


I am working on some embroidered hankies. I got the kit from Mary Maxim I think but you could do your on design in the corner. I did an initnal one for my nephew for his birthday. There are lots of free patterns on the internet. The one I am making right now has a flower and vine in the corner. It is for my Sunday school class. We draw numbers and get the gift with a matching number on it. So much fun to see the lady that gets my number's face when she opens the package. Hope this helps. Have fun.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

byrdgirl said:


> I am working on some embroidered hankies. I got the kit from Mary Maxim I think but you could do your on design in the corner. I did an initnal one for my nephew for his birthday. There are lots of free patterns on the internet. The one I am making right now has a flower and vine in the corner. It is for my Sunday school class. We draw numbers and get the gift with a matching number on it. So much fun to see the lady that gets my number's face when she opens the package. Hope this helps. Have fun.


Do these "hankie kits" have the old-fashioned-type fabric of "yesteryear?"


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Do these "hankie kits" have the old-fashioned-type fabric of "yesteryear?"


I told you a story, they are from Herschners instead of Mary Maxim. I am not sure if the fabric is old fashion or not but they are 51% cotton and 49% poly. I am including a picture of the one I just finished, they are 14" square. The one I made for my nephew I just copyed the letter of his last name and embroidered that in one corner and I purchased a nice mans hanky for it.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

momskii said:


> I am filling a small holiday bag with a tealight, a bath bead and body lotion with a crochet washcloth with a note that says "Lock the door, light the candle, and relax.


Just make sure that the person does not have asthma, or is not otherwise allergic to scents. And besides asthma, scents can set of seizures and problems related to other conditions, and their may be someone else in the home who is challenged in one of these ways. An ambulance ride does not make for a happy holiday.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

byrdgirl said:


> I told you a story, they are from Herschners instead of Mary Maxim. I am not sure if the fabric is old fashion or not but they are 51% cotton and 49% poly. I am including a picture of the one I just finished, they are 14" square. The one I made for my nephew I just copyed the letter of his last name and embroidered that in one corner and I purchased a nice mans hanky for it.


Thanks, byrd...I'd actually prefer Herschners anyway. And the 51/49 is perfect!! By the way, you do LOVELY work. I'm sure your nephew will very pleased with his handkerchief!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks, byrd...I'd actually prefer Herschners anyway. And the 51/49 is perfect!! By the way, you do LOVELY work. I'm sure your nephew will very pleased with his handkerchief!


Thank you, I enjoy it.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

gram, thank you for the two ideas. I wasn't in need of an idea or so I thought. but I love the whisk idea..I'll pass the scrub onto my daughter, who makes gifts each year for her clients...she's a nail tech. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

gram, thank you for the two ideas. I wasn't in need of an idea or so I thought. but I love the whisk idea..I'll pass the scrub onto my daughter, who makes gifts each year for her clients...she's a nail tech. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## happens (Jun 12, 2013)

grandmacathy said:


> I crochet a two sided scrubbie for gifts. It works great for dishes,
> dirty root vegetables, bathrooms, you get the idea. I pair them with a crocheted topper dishtowel and/or dishcloth, I like the idea of included a scrub by the sink. What a nice gift basket!


How would you make a scrubbie and with what yarn?
Roberta


----------



## saarlt (May 5, 2013)

happens said:


> How would you make a scrubbie and with what yarn?
> Roberta


Would also like to know how and with what? Sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

happens said:


> How would you make a scrubbie and with what yarn?
> Roberta


I saw one crocheted with ski line or whatever you call it. The small size rope, make two circles and then crochet them together all around the outside. Any string that will hold up to scrubbing.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Prince KoKo said:


> I've been knitting soap gift bags - quick and easy - out of cotton yarn and then putting in a nice bar of soap.


 Will use this idea for next year. thanks


----------



## happens (Jun 12, 2013)

byrdgirl said:


> I saw one crocheted with ski line or whatever you call it. The small size rope, make two circles and then crochet them together all around the outside. Any string that will hold up to scrubbing.


Do you think butchers twine would work? (the kind you use to tie up a roast) or would it be thinner than that?
Roberta


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

This year I am going to make my sister-in-law and brother-in-law fingerless gloves and am going to put a gift card in the gloves for each of them.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> This year I am going to make my sister-in-law and brother-in-law fingerless gloves and am going to put a gift card in the gloves for each of them.


Pardon me, but could you (or someone) tell me why people seem to be crazed over fingerless gloves? In the winter, once my fingertips get cold, no matter what I do, they will begin to crack and bleed, and then I have to put a salve and a bandaid (plaster?) on them. One is bad enough, but when I walk around with 2 or 3 fingers on each hand that are "out of commission" it makes knitting or crocheting a bit difficult! Why do so many people like these fingerless gloves? It is JUST so they can continue to text, or whatever it's called, with their gizmos???


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I like the fingerless gloves at work, because it's so cold, I sit near the door, and even though my fingertips are cold, I can't type with gloves on.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are worried about dishcloths, sponges, etc. getting "germy" or smelly, this is a quick and easy way to freshen and sanitize them:
wet them slightly and pop them in a microwave for 1-2 minutes. DO NOT TOUCH FOR A COUPLE OF MINUTES, or you will burn your fingers!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

happens said:


> Do you think butchers twine would work? (the kind you use to tie up a roast) or would it be thinner than that?
> Roberta


I think that would be fine just make as large as you want it or is comfortable to hold onto. The ones I saw were made by a cousin and she made 2 different sizes to use in the kitchen. My uncle washes them in a laundry bag in the washer. So they don't get lost in the wash. You could wash them in the dishwasher also on the top rack I think. He has a dishwasher but won't use it because he says he don't use enough dishes to fill it up and doesn't want to waste water.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Perfect timing for this post as I was just thinking I want to make something special for the ladies I meet with weekly. We are not just friends but sisters of the heart so I decided to make heart shaped pins that say sister of my heart (or something to that effect) and fingerless gloves (my ladies are all older than me, from age 78 to 88). There is only one lady that wouldn't like the fingerless gloves but she doesn't like anything usually so I won't be offended.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Pot holders a very easy and always appreciated. Maybe you could embroider their initials or first name on them.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Pardon me, but could you (or someone) tell me why people seem to be crazed over fingerless gloves? In the winter, once my fingertips get cold, no matter what I do, they will begin to crack and bleed, and then I have to put a salve and a bandaid (plaster?) on them. One is bad enough, but when I walk around with 2 or 3 fingers on each hand that are "out of commission" it makes knitting or crocheting a bit difficult! Why do so many people like these fingerless gloves? It is JUST so they can continue to text, or whatever it's called, with their gizmos???


Fingerless gloves are good for people who text, typing in a cold office and people who fish and need their fingers free to bait the hook, etc. Fingerless gloves usually come up past the first knuckle and end just before the knuckle that is near the fingertips. They keep the hands warm and with warm hands, my fingertips stay warm, too. I don't text, but it is nice to have my fingertips free while driving in order to work the knobs/buttons on my radio. They are very popular here in Washington.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

gram26 said:


> This is something I did a number of years ago, but everyone liked it. Buy a nice whisk, fill it with Hershey kisses, and wrap it with cellophane with a note that says:
> 
> "Whisking you a Merry "Kiss"mas!!!


I love your suggestion. I'm thinking perfect for my chocolate loving friends!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Select7777 said:


> I like to give a little craft item for my friends at Christmas. This year I can't find anything on the Internet . Any ideas out there for me. Thanks for the wonderful site and wonderful group of people.


A little knit or crocheted snowflake, or angel?


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, have just read your request for ideas to give your friends and thought you may be interested in seeing these. They are so easy to make and the brooch pins are not expensive.


----------

